# how should an unused car be taken care?



## mazamin (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi,

I have an 1998 Altima, and I will be out of town for about 3 months. The car will remain in Michigan for three month from March 21st to mid-June. Could you give me some idea how I should take care of that before I leave? Especially I am asking about tires. And maybe you have some other suggestions.
Unfortunately there is nobody else that can take care of the car.
Do you think if I leave some sponge-like foams under the tires it can useful?

Thanks,
Mazy


----------



## Brianz01Altima (Jan 17, 2007)

Three months really is not too long. Just have fresh oil, clean coolant, pull the negative battery cable and have a full tank of gas before you stop running it. You can get a set of four jack stands and set the car up to keep the load off the tires.......


----------



## mazamin (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks for your reply.
You said: "Just have fresh oil, clean coolant, pull the negative battery cable and have a full tank of gas before you stop running it"
It is obvious that when I use the car I have do all your above recommendations, but I am curous to know why and how those can help when the car is not being used?

Thanks


----------



## Brianz01Altima (Jan 17, 2007)

Oil still breaths while in the engine and the additives can break down over time, A full tank of gas will deteriorate more slowly than a partially filled or low tank due to less airspace.

I'm not a professional mechanic, but I keep up to date with it as a hobby, I also have friends who are master techs and help keep me up with info.....


----------



## mazamin (Nov 22, 2006)

thanks.

Mazyar


----------

